# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Is there any item that could allow my cleric to cast arcane spell?

## Zhepna

Hi,

I have 2 artificers in my party and we have access to all books, including dragon magazine.

I would like to be able to cast arcane spells to persist them on me.
I already have the Spell Domain so I can cast anyspell and anyspell, greater, if it help.

Could they make me a Eternal Wand, 2nd-level spell for Fly, swift

and then I use the eternal wand to cast fly, swift with persist?

I was also wondering if there is a way for them to make an item that allows me to cast  Favor of the Martyr (lvl 4 paladin spell) and persist it.

Thanks for the information.

----------


## Gruftzwerg

Southern Magician (you need to be a human from Mulan) is a regional feat with daily uses that could do the trick.

You could also try to qualify for Alternate Source Spell (feat from Dragon #325) via Anyspell. Since Anyspell lets you cast arcane spells up to 2nd lvl it should be enough to qualify.

----------


## Rebel7284

Note that for Divine Metamagic specifically to work, you need to cast those arcane spells as divine (as per errata it only works with Divine spells).

With that said, the best I can think of is Substitute Domain -> Magic Domain so you can use the artificer items of Wizard spells without UMD (although a caster level check may be needed for higher level spells).

Artificers also have the Metamagic Item infusion, so assuming that at least one of them has access to Persistent Spell, they can make a wand of Fly, Swift and then use the infusion so that you can cast it with Persistent Spell already applied.  (I don't think you can do it with an Eternal Wand because of different types of activation last I checked)

If the Artificers don't have Persistent Spell, you can ask them to create a Minor Schema of Metamagic Item so that you can apply your own Persistent Spell to items.  You probably will need UMD to use the Minor Schema, but oh well!

Favor of the Martyr has medium range and thus can't be persisted (medium is not fixed or personal for sure).  There are a couple of ways to change range, and I have heard arguments that spells affected by Ocular Spell feat get a fixed range and thus can be persisted, but check with your DM on that one since it's unclear.  

As far as getting Favor of the Martyr on your spell list, due to being a Paladin spell, it's not easy.  You could argue that if you qualify for Silver Pyromancer with Greater Anyspell, you could take 1 level of that class and get access to Paladin spells




> In addition, starting at 1st level, you can treat spells from the paladin spell list as though they were *arcane spells* on the spell list for the *arcane spellcasting class* in which you could cast 3rd-level spells before becoming a silver pyromancer. You can add these spells to your spellbook or your list of spells known normally, *just as though they were arcane spells*. You cannot add these spells to the warmage spell list, or to the list of another similar class that can freely access all spells on its class spell list.


It says arcane a bunch of times, so it might not work, but worth asking about :)

With that said, I think with artificers involved, I would just use UMD and trust in Metamagic Item!

So to answer your original questions about what Items the artificers should make for you, I would say items that increase your UMD check!

----------


## pabelfly

This is the thread for you:

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...d-a-Spell-List

----------


## ashdragon3

the book of hallowed might 2, part of monte cook's sword and sorcery d20 books, includes keyed spell items. a keyed spell item has the essence of a specific spell inside, allowing the spellcaster to cast that spell Spontaneously by sacrificing a spell of the same level that is prepared or per day. the basic keyed spell item must be a spell avaliable to that class, but not one they personally know. enhanced keyed spell items allow a secodary effect when use the spell, such as applying a metamagic feat to it automaticly of a stat buff.
   for you, the 3rd form of the keyed spell item is important. the universal keyed spell item allows any type of spell caster or eldtritch user to cast the spell thats in the item, converting energy into the spell. if the spell is a divine spell, then its cast as a divine spell reguardless of the source of magic used by holder. same if its a divine spell.
-------
Universal Keyed Spell Items
The most powerful type of keyed spell item is the universal
keyed spell item, which allows casters of any class to spontaneously
cast a specific spell, regardless of whether it is on
their spell list or not. So a cleric with a universal keyed magic
missile glove could use any of his 1st-level spells to cast a
magic missile, even though it is strictly a sorcerer/wizard spell.
The cost of a universal keyed spell item equals the level of
the keyed spell squared, multiplied by 2,000 gp.

----------


## Bphill561

There is no super clean ways to do it, but there are options.

First option requires a super lenient magic market.  Wyrm Wizard's (Dragon Magic) exist which means any spell can be arcane since they can pick any spell they want from any list.  Therefore it is theoretically possible said wyrm wizard takes whatever spell you want and writes it into a book.  Anyspell does not specify what list the spell comes from, it just has to come from an arcane spell book.  For this to work you need to find someone willing to sell you the super unique spellbook.  

Similarly Chameleons are suppose to use their free floating feat to pick up the Extra Spell Feat and then transcribe it into a book.  I was never super certain how this worked since they are not wizards and they cannot actually scribe spells into books, but the feat implies it.  Again with the above example or any other PrC that adds spells to lists, there is an arcane version for the Chameleon.  Some have also suggested Wizards can copy any spell into their book from a magical writing, just not cast it if it is not on their list.  I am not sure certain of the wizard trick, but if possible any wizard would do if you pay him and present the necessary scroll from your artificer friends.

If you can get any of these tricks to work or able to buy super unique things, you could therefore get any spell you want up to 5th level for Greater Anyspell.  That includes cherry picking the lowest level version of the spell from some unique PrC.  Focusing on buffs, then you probably only need two spells for Anyspell and Greater Anyspell.  Also wanting to apply persistent spell would mean you need Divine Metamagic Persistent and Alternative sourced spell already mentioned.  Usually Divine Metamagic or a dedicated build is needed anyway for persistent spell to work.  Favor of the martyr is out with this one, but you could pick up of other spells.

Second option is just as DM dependent.  Prestige Races are in Dragon Magazine #304.  You take a feat and it allows you to craft yourself (No req's except the feat).  There are listed examples of race tracks, but also pricing rules to make your own.  The reason these guys are interesting is several of the races get the ability to cast a specific spell once a day(some divine, some arcane).  This is not a spell like ability, but the actual ability to cast a spell.  This could make for some funny builds if you can cast say a 3rd level arcane spell to qualify for a PrC.  Anyway, you could pay the cost to craft yourself a race with the spells you want.  In this case, you would want to keep them divine so you could more directly apply divine metamagic.  You could craft it with metamagic already applied, but don't go too high as they are expensive.

So for your Favor of the Martyr spell, you could craft yourself with the ability to cast like a Divine Crusader (Complete Divine).  A Paladin/Divine Crusader with Customize domain could get Favor of the Martyr as a 4th or 5th level spell depending on what domain he had and then add on Ocular spell as previously mentioned.  You could get the caster level as low as 6, but have some kind of plan to stop dispel.  If you want your caster level higher, than copy a cleric with the spell on their domain list via customize domain.

Option 3: UMD and a Domain staff.  Your artificers can craft a domain staff with craft staff and the spell access which they can emulate.  Have them craft a Domain Staff of Magic with all the spells switched out for ones you want as if someone with the Customize domain feat made the item.  Then you emulate the class feature of having the spell list, you can cast each spell once a day.  Or again just buy it if allowed in a liberal market, as it has a level requirement of 17 to craft.

None of these are particularly clean and complicated by Favor of the martyr specifically, but buying a spell book and taking Alternative sourced spell is not too resource intense for other spells.  The Leadership feat could let you build the right kind of weird NPC that has the right combination to get the spells you want into a book as well if market access is a problem.

----------

